# Good Gynaecologist?



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi girls....

Wondering if anyone can help......a friend of mine has just been for the result of an NHS scan today and has been told she has 2 big growths -one on each ovary and also stuck to part of the bowel.  The Doc said they want to take everything out..possibly even part of the bowel too.  Obviously she is very very upset, doesn't want drastic surgery and is looking for a second opinion.  I promised i would ask on here to see if anyone has any recommendations on who she might go and see.  She lives in Manchester but am sure would travel if necessary.

Any ideas anyone? 

..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

winky I only know London  I'll pm you
L x


----------

